# How long should i wait before letting my cockatiel lay eggs again?



## lmacri223 (Jan 22, 2009)

My cockatiels had 4 eggs but they were cracked. i know its unhealthy for them to lay a lot of eggs. i took the box out a bit over a week ago. they have mated again since then but i dont want to let them have eggs again until its healthy. How long should i wait?

thankss


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

You should not breed your birds any more that 2 times a year. It is very hard on the females body to lay their clutches too close together, so I would wait AT LEAST a few months. Here is a quote I found from Cockatiel Cottage:

http://www.cockatielcottage.net/breeding.html

_"However, clutches should be limited to no more than 2 per year, the amount that avian veterinarians consider normal. Although indoor conditions are always favorable for breeding indoors, due to exposure to long hours of artificial lighting, an ample food and water supply and a sense of security, breeding continuously all year long, seriously compromises a bird's health . *Every effort should be made limit a pair's breeding to no more than 2 clutches of eggs a year. Your birds need to rest during the remainder of the year to build up strength for the next breeding season. Breeding is physically and psychologically stressful for birds and stress impairs a bird's immune system. Excessive egg laying also depletes a female's body of calcium as well as other nutrients. Depletion of calcium from egg laying can cause seizures, egg binding as well as sudden death. *Continuous breeding all year long also puts a tremendous amount of physical strain on a female bird's reproductive organs. A prolapsed cloaca and uterus (cloaca or uterus protrudes out from the vent) are usually associated with chronic egg laying and they both requires surgery to correct. It's important that you prevent your birds from over breeding."_

Hope this helps


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

in cases like yours - no chicks just eggs. I've let mine lay again right after BUT mine are fed high quaility foods, and are in great health - if yours are too then it can be done safely 

when they have babies. I give them at least 3 months break before i let them have more - Depending on the size of their clutch and that break starts After their babies are no longer in their cage - I remove the nest box when the babies leave the parents cage (some times sooner if the babies stop using it to sleep in ) 

Like with my budgies, 1st time parents had 5 babies. and All thrived and grew up and now are in new homes. they won't be breeding for another month to 2 months. because she had such a large amount of babies for being a 1st time mom. I wanted her to have a decent break


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Letting them lay two clutches in a row is safe and natural. In the wild they take advantage of good conditions and will usually produce a second clutch right away. The info from Cockatiel cottage simply states they should only be allowed twice a year and rest the remainder of the year. This is correct.


----------

